# Hello! Charcuterie in the Rockies!



## thoseguys26 (Jan 4, 2012)

I can't believe I've never seen this website before!! After an hour of mad clicking and browsing I figured I'd better make an account and start taking notes. I moved to CO (near Boulder) 3 years ago and have been blessed with an elk each year so I have been just breaking the surface with sausage making. Good news for me, my neighbor happens to be a crazy Italian that's been in the restaurant business his whole life! He's teaching me to make my own prosciutto in a couple weeks. He also makes the best Italian sausage (fresh & dried) I've ever had. His sausage has won taste tests against all of the big name major brands but he says his wife doesn't even know the recipe :)  so I'm out of luck.. but he gives me help whenever I have questions.

I work at home so I take a lot of breaks to cook and time off to make sausage of all kinds and jerky.

I'm looking forward to sharing and learning recipes & techniques and to get to know some of you.

Gotta run, elk meat to cube and this time it's summer sausage and breakfast sausage!


----------



## papa g (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome to the site....you will spend a lot of time on here perfecting your craft.

remember, add photos when possible...I got so excited when I cooked my first brisket last weekend and for got to shoot the finished product after it was done....lol

g


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Ask questions and use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse

      Make bacon the easy way!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf


----------



## reloadmike78 (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome man!  Where at near Boulder?  Used to live there!


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!  This site has tons of folks that know A LOT about smoking that will help you out in a flash with your questions!

Welcome to your new addiction... you'll have plenty of company here!

 -Salt


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks Guys, this website makes me do a nerdy chuckle sometimes... A bunch of meat nerds & scientists! Awesome!

@reloadmike78 - I'm in Louisville. Love it here because it's small town but 10 minutes from Boulder and 20 from Denver and most importantly, 45 to some awesome fishing and 8500 ft altitude!

I am making some elk summer sausage tonight for my grandma who doesn't eat pork. I bot some 27% fat ground chuck to mix in so hopefully that works out.  I've only done summer sausage once with elk and it was 100% elk and came out sooo good and super healthy & pure game tasting.. The only problem was I used a cabela's SS kit. It was great but I'm the kind of guy who has to make everything from scratch - tastes better, you know what's in it and you feel that much more proud of your meat!

Time to go browse the site for some hints on summer sausage!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 4, 2012)

to SMF - glad you found us


----------



## reloadmike78 (Jan 4, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> Thanks Guys, this website makes me do a nerdy chuckle sometimes... A bunch of meat nerds & scientists! Awesome!
> 
> @reloadmike78 - I'm in Louisville. Love it here because it's small town but 10 minutes from Boulder and 20 from Denver and most importantly, 45 to some awesome fishing and 8500 ft altitude!
> 
> ...


Got ya, I used to live in South Boulder on Table Mesa, so I know your area pretty good!  Welcome aboard, I've learned a ton here.  Every time I log on I have this urge to try something new....my wife is not liking our grocery bill!


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Jan 4, 2012)

Damn, between elk hunting and smoking, you just hit on my two biggest current addictions.  Elk 3 years in a row?  Congrats on that one man.  That's fantastic.  I bagged a spike on my first elk hunt 3 years ago.  It was just a spike hunt, but it was more than enough to make an elk hunting fanatic out of me:  







 I've been blanked since then, but I've had an absolute blast chasing forest ghosts around.  Those are elusive animals, so when you bag one there's a huge sense of accomplishment.  Plus, I regard it as an enormous injustice that not every person in the world will have the opportunity to be within 20 yards of a big, rutting bull that starts screaming at your cow calls.  Every hair on my body stands on end, and it almost brings a tear to my eye.  

Looking forward to reading what you've done with your elk.  I've still got a few roasts left from this guy so if you've got ideas, you've got an audience.


----------



## venture (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome aboard!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## big casino (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## sprky (Jan 4, 2012)

to SMF. You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you take  the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info.Smoking Basics 5-Day eCourse


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I just got back from cleaning up the steel and sealing the mix for a day or two. Can't wait to put some mayo & elk SS on some homemade white bread this weekend!!!

Look at that elk that got thrown into the sausage scrap mix! This is from a two-year old cow from last November. Like butta

Here's a preview


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 4, 2012)

@theMormonSmokes - awesome post. You have the fever. I've hunted my entire life and love the sport and respect everything I hunt. I'v been lucky with knowing the right people in CO when it comes to elk. I basically found a few spots where I hit up the day after the first couple snow storms and the elk move down right through. I've only been meat hunting since I've lived here since I haven't seen much for horns except on the muley's. My girlfriend still has a tag for private land which runs until 1.31 so who knows!

Don't know what to tell you on your last roast.. I love summer sausage myself but steaks or burger are easy on the taste buds... I've been wanting to try to age a roast, light smoke it, roast it, then slice it cold for an elk roast beef sandwiches!! I think that would be super amazing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2012)

To SMF!

Glad to have you aboard!


----------

